# ThrottleStop , BD PROCHOT always Yellow



## OmegaZero (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi guys , i have a problem with Trottlestop. 2 months ago , my laptop stucked to 0.8 GHZ on my Core. I Use Trottlestop i disable BD PROCHOT and i Undervolt my CPU. I have good temp and my games are always good.
BUT , in my limit flags , BD PROCHOT is always Yellow, I can't erase the flag "BD PROCHOT" , i tried most configurations, and it's always yellow. I think my BD PROCHOT Sensor have a problem. I Call Lenovo (It's a Lenovo Legion Y540), and they want RMA the laptop but the laptop works perfectly since a use Throttlestop. I send screnshot of my config. Can U help me please ? 

PS : I'm French , so sorry if my english is little weird. ^^


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 5, 2020)

OmegaZero said:


> BD PROCHOT is always Yellow


The BD PROCHOT is likely being caused by a bad sensor. Using ThrottleStop to disable BD PROCHOT allows your CPU to ignore this sensor so it can run without throttling. That is better than your CPU running at 800 MHz.



OmegaZero said:


> Can U help me please?


What help do you need? What is your question? I would not send your laptop to Lenovo for RMA replacement. The laptop they send you might not be as good as the one you have.

I would increase your turbo ratios. Intel says your CPU can run reliably up to 100°C. You do not need to slow it down to 3000 MHz.

The core and cache offset voltages do not need to be set the same. Your CPU will perform better and cooler if you lower the core offset voltage more than the cache offset voltage. Some CPUs that are OK with the cache set to -125 mV will be OK with the core offset set to as much as -200 mV.

For testing, run Cinebench R20. Keep lowering your core voltage and your Cinebench scores will improve.



			https://www.maxon.net/en-us/products/cinebench-r20-overview/


----------



## OmegaZero (Jun 5, 2020)

> The BD PROCHOT is likely being caused by a bad sensor


Okay , so the flag is impossible to remove ?



unclewebb said:


> You do not need to slow it down to 3000 MHz.


I can play with 4100 Mhz, but for games i played 3000 it's enough. If i play other games i can up to 4100 MHz MAX without problem.



unclewebb said:


> The core and cache offset voltages do not need to be set the same.


I don't know the specifications for I5-9300H , but -125 mV for me it's stable and i win 15° on my CPU. I don't know the best specifications for this CPU.



unclewebb said:


> run Cinebench R20


Score Between 1700 and 1800


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 5, 2020)

When you press the Core button, does the yellow BD PROCHOT box go away? The only way to fix this problem is to get a new computer. It is easier to use ThrottleStop and disable BD PROCHOT.



OmegaZero said:


> I don't know the best specifications for this CPU.


No one knows the best specifications for your CPU. All CPUs are different. You can only test your CPU to find out what works best for your laptop.

Did you try decreasing only the core offset voltage? Some laptops run much better with the core voltage set much lower than the cache offset voltage. Some CPUs like,

-125 mV cache and -200 mV core

You can get better performance or better temperatures.

A Cinebench score of 2000 is very good for a 9300H CPU.








						TyphooNick`s Cinebench - R20 score: 2005 cb with a Core i5 9300H
					

The Core i5 9300H @ 3989MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R20 benchmark. TyphooNickranks #383 worldwide and #8 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				




If you are happy with your laptop's performance, everything is OK.


----------

